# Lil' Critter



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

What have you done with these models? I just made a trade for one and would like to bash it into something authentic. Ideas? and Pictures please!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

unfortunately, there is nothing "authenic" about the Lil' critter!  
it is 100% fictional..no real locomotive is even close.. 
Aristo made it out if Alco RS3 parts.. 

there are however real critters of the same general concept.. 
4 wheels, cab on one end.. 
like this: 
http://www.ebtrr.com/pics/l-myers/070902_7.jpg 
but nothing with the specific cab and hood style of the Alco RS3. 

I did create a "prototype photo" for the Lil' critter a few years ago! 










but that photo is also pure fiction!  

Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That is such an excellent job of photo retouching that, just for honesty, you should put a text label on it that it is not real.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Fooled me!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 03/03/2009 10:56 AM
That is such an excellent job of photo retouching that, just for honesty, you should put a text label on it that it is not real. 


thanks!
and yes..I should!
actually, its that photo that made me start labeling the photoshop jobs as fakes!

but apparently I never labeled the early ones!
I will fix it..


Scot


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Where's the pshop photo the guys are raving about?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The only photo in this thread!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, you just write "This is a fake" in felt tip on the canvas  

http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Image:St--5h44thisisafake.jpg


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still not getting it. I see the EBT Plymouth. Where's the retouching?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like the photo included in Scot's post isn't showing up for you for some reason? Here's a link to it: http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/4982/critter2slxj3.jpg


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks rw. Now that I'm at home (not at work) I can see it. Scot must be on some sort of no-fly list. Nice photoshop indeed.


----------



## Rene (Dec 27, 2007)

So i was google searching RS-3 pics and found the photo in the second post, thinking "OMG! the little critter is real! thats so cool!" then i open up the photo to find this post and that the lil critter is not real  nice photoshoping Scot.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

back to the original question.... if they work 
































Alco/GE didn't spend much money on styling on their 18-25ton 2 axle units. The boxcab looks easiest. 
http://sbiii.com/jfcageir/ageir40.html 

Or, since you're making a new cab anyway - you could always go crazy.. 








Not than anybody would EVER attempt such a thing....


----------

